# New to forum...has anyone stabilized?



## lawheel (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I am 41 yrs old and was diagnosed with hashimotos and hypothyroidism 3 years ago. I've been on levoxyl since that time.

I go in every 6 weeks for blood tests to check my TSH level and it's never the same. The doctor changes by Levoxyl every time. I've had dosages from 50mcg up to 100mcg.

My thyroid blood tests TSH levels have been as high as 92.9, just a few weeks ago (while on 88mcg of levoxyl) which freaked out my doctor. But just the month before that, my TSH level went down too low to .0213 which has never happened before.

I feel like a crazy person, everytime they check me my levels seem to be different. My T-3 and T-4 are usually always normal.

Changing my dosage is driving me crazy. I've felt worse since going on medication 3 years ago and have more symptoms now then I did before I was diagnosed. I've gained weight, tried every diet and exercise plan and nothing ever comes off. I just want my energy back and to feel good again. I feel like I'm 91 instead of 41. My doctor offers no help and just tells me everyone is different. I'm going to try a naturopath doctor in a few weeks because I'm desperate to feel better, I don't want to live this way.

If anybody can relate or has any input please help!! Thanks!


----------



## ajr81 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am a 26 year old male with Hypothyroidism. I was first put on Synthroid 3 years ago and basically have not been on a consistant dose for more than 6 months. I have been on 50, 75, 88, 100, 112 and 125mcg. My TSH has not been nearly out of whack as yours, but it is usually between 7 and 10. I have been on 125mcg for about 4 months and got my TSH checked again today, but dont have the results yet. I also, for the first time, got my thyroid antibodies checked today as well. My sister has Hashimoto's so I thought I should see if I do too. T3 & T4 are always normal.

Anyway-yes, ALWAYS tired. I used to get up everyday and ride bike or roller blade. Now, I wake up feeling just as tired as when I went to bed the night before. I have developed an irregular heart beat, have very dry skin, and many of the other common hypo symptoms. It really sucks but I am finally going to see an endo in September. I hope he can give me some better answers. Good luck to you!


----------



## Tracey (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been newly diagnosed with Hashi's. I am a 37 yrs old with two kids. My GP tested my antibodies and they came back at 1,000 which she said I have had this for a while. I go to the endo on August 1. I feel the same way you do tired all the time. I have been diong alot of research and I refuse to be put on synthroid that stuff causes some really bad side effects. I found an endo that specializes in Armour thyroid which is a natural medication not synthetic. I have read lots of good reviews on this medication which causes little if no side effects. You can go on there website and find a doctor who works with Armour that is what I did. I will post back after I start the medication and let you know how it is working.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Armour is not a 100% natural.

Armour has active ingredients and inactive ingredients.

The active ingredient is pig or beef thyroid which is natural although unstable.

Armour has inactive ingredients just the same as Levothyoxin T-4 (Synthroid/Levoxyl, etc.).

The active ingredients in Synthroid/Levoxyl, etc., is T-4 which is made exactly like the natural T-4 our body produces.

If anyone has a reaction from thyroid medication it will be from the inactive ingredients, regardless if Armour, Synthroid/Levoxyl, etc. However, reaction issues are very rare.

A person would have more problems with Armour because pig/beef thyroid is more potent and unstable than Levothyroxin (T-4) medications due to
the T-4/T-3 ratio is much higher than human needs or human thyroid ratio.

When first taking Armour some feel better, but as time passes, they find that they are back to feeling bad like they did before taking it or in some cases even worse. Symptoms can be the same as for Levothyroxin (T-4).

Armour is an old fashion medication and was used before modern medication.

There are many reasons that might cause our levels to fluctuate (go up and down). However, as the thyroid dies off, a little at a time or in some cases faster, thyroid medication will need to be upped to compensate for the part of the thyroid that died off and no longer functioning. If and when thyroid is totally non-functioning (dead) medication dosage should be more stable. Normally that will be when medications dose is between 250 and 300 in most cases. Until then, there is still some thyroid function and medication will need to be adjusted.


----------



## Tracey (Jul 16, 2008)

Well if you talk to the representavie from Forest Pharm which is the company that produces Armour he will tell you it works well for most individuals. I have seen post from people who have been on Armour for 30+ yrs and are still doing fine on it. But if you read from people that have been on synthroid for long term they develop severe osteoprosis and heart problems. There is something to be said for that. I am sure all the big drug companies love that the doctors push the more expensive synthroid because the doctors are probably lining there pockets with the kick backs they get. Do a search and read the forums from people who have been taking synthroid and how awful they feel for years then they decide to switch to Armour and then feel great for many years and say they actually feel like they have a life again. Everybody is different and they react to medications differently. I do not tolerate medications very well to begin with so this is a better option for me. It may not be for someone else.


----------



## lawheel (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who wrote. I really appreciate hearing everyones comments. I've heard a lot about the armour. I've always had problems on synthroid since I began taking it. At first, it made me sick to my stomach and I felt moody all the time. I've adjusted to it some still don't like taking it and just don't feel normal, but if I go off the medicine at all, my TSH levels shoot up dramatically over 100 or close to a 200. The doctors told me that most people don't have any symptoms from the medicine. They tried putting me on levoxyl brand, but it's still the same medication. I'm going to see the naturopath next Monday, I'll be sure to give a report. I'm really hoping he has an alternative for me. Thanks again for everyones comments, it's great to know that I'm not the only one going through this.


----------

